

Material UI – A CSS Framework and a Set of React Components - hising
http://material-ui.com

======
xtrumanx
Love it, can't wait to use it. Although the comments here regarding how it
works on some devices are concerning.

------
Matheus28
I didn't find the UI intuitive at all. The text boxes are great, though.

------
Bahamut
The page linked could use work on mobile (on Chrome on the iPhone 6)

~~~
matthewrudy
It's pretty terrible on my Nexus5 too.

Apart from coding I try to stay away from the laptop. I still find so much of
the mobile web frustratingly broken.

------
ecesena
Switches > CheckBox are broken in Safari 8.

------
thomasfromcdnjs
My god, it is beautiful.

